# Dazed and confused as to whether to take Clexane / Aspirin (as bloods are fine)



## Nathalie 2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Mazv, 

I am a newbie to all of this and am currently on day 8, injecting Fostimon (merional once) and the 5am injection of Cetricide.  I have had my bloods sent to Chicargo, which have all come back within the parameters (nothing to worry about, according to my brief chat whilst having my scan two days ago).  Slightly confused as I have just received my telephone instructions which said 'although no killer cells, everything is fine, but as a precaution I need to start Clexane and aspirin tomorrow'. 

As you can all appreciate I have been trawling through the various IVF forums discussing Clexane and Aspirin in relation to killer cells etc, but am unsure whether I need to take this combination of medication, considering everything is fine?  I am due to have my early morning scan tomorrow at 7.30am plus bloods, everything is a blur at the moment, my head is all over the place.


Nathalie.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nathalie,

Sorry not been on to reply to you recently. Was reading your sig and see that you've got 3 embies waiting for you for ET tomorrow  Great news  Hope it all goes well   

If clinic are advising additonal supportive drugs then I'd be inclined to go with their programme. I do agree it seems slightly strange that they are suggested using 'blood thinners' when you don't appear to have anything wrong that would indicate their use. However, if you have no other underlying medical problems or reasons not to use these drugs then you can do so safely, if you are being looked after by your Doctors. Just be aware of the side effects of bruising and prolonged bleeding and make sure you take the aspirin with or after food to minimise irritation to the stomach.

All the best
Maz x


----------

